# First impressions of the SKYFi2



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just recently picked up the new Delphi SKYFi2 XM radio and thought I would post my first impressions. I plan on writing up an official review later.

I visited our local Best Buy store and they had several of the SKYFi2 Vehicle kits which include the radio and the car kit. I didn't really need the car kit but I went ahead and purchased the set anyway because the lady at the store gave me a $20 discount (it rang up as $169 so it only cost me $149). The retail price on the radio alone is $129.

I haven't opened the car kit yet but it includes a cassette adapter, a cigarette lighter adapter, antenna and cradle. The antenna is much smaller than what came with the original SKYFi car kit. Also pictured here is the remote. Note the arrow back and arrow forward buttons at the top. Those are for accessing music in the 30 minute buffer.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Since I already had a SKYFi radio installed in my car, I couldn't get out of the parking lot without slipping this baby into my existing cradle. It was no problem and the new radio fired right up. When I called XM to activate the radio, they tried to sell me some extra programming and a multi-year subscriptions which I turned down.

As you can see, the radio looks quite slick and in my opinion, the display is much easier to read. The audio output is louder and sounds pretty darn good for an RF modulated signal. I have an RF modulator behind my car stereo so I'm able to switch back and forth between the old modulator and the new one. The modulator built into this radio is equalized differently and seems to have much more bass in the signal.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pictured here is part of the main menu. Note the "FM Frequency" selection. This menu allows you to choose which of the 12 frequencies you want your SKYFi2 to broadcast. The instruction book claims that it will also broadcast to any FM radio near the car but I haven't tried that yet. 

There are a few extra features on this radio that did not exist on the old SKYFi. One is a way to track your favorite sports team. After going through a few menus and selecting your team, you can choose to have a scrolling line of text on the bottom of the display telling (in this case) when their next game will be. I have mine set for the San Antonio Spurs.  In the last pic, you will see that their next game is on Friday at 8:30PM ET.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Also new on this radio is a stock ticker. What you do is go into the stock ticker menu and select up to 20 stocks you would like to track. In this case, I chose XMSR. While playing music, the stock ticker will scroll along the bottom of the display.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The 30 minute buffer seems to work well. Using the arrow keys either on the remote or the radio, you can skip back 30 minutes worth of songs. It works kind of like a track select on a CD player. Each hit of the button takes you to the start of a song. If you change channels, the music in the buffer remains so when hitting the back key, it cycles through the previous channels and songs you had playing before. BUT, when you turn the radio off, the buffer is wiped out.

There are three things I like about this radio over the old SKYFi unit. First is the sound quality. The audio is much louder and better equalized. Second is the display. It's much easier to read. Third are the extra features including the stock ticker and 30 minute buffer.

Overall, not bad for XM. A definite step in the right direction. The recently announced *portable player* will probably be a better way to go if you have $349 but the SKYFi2 at $129 isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Not a bad writeup Chris, to me the worst part of the SkyFI 2 is the screen, I am seeing lots of streaking on the screen no matter what brightness and contrast I have it set to. I see others reporting the same thing on other forums.

Here is my initial review from Saturday.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=33110


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Not a bad writeup Chris, to me the worst part of the SkyFI 2 is the screen, I am seeing lots of streaking on the screen no matter what brightness and contrast I have it set to. I see others reporting the same thing on other forums.


My biggest question has to be is the display grey as you both show in your pictures? What happened to the orange color I have on my old unit? Is that an option or are you stuck with that icky grey? I'm really interested in the buffer function of the new unit, but it looks hard to read just because of the color.

Cheryl


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

speedcouch said:


> My biggest question has to be is the display grey as you both show in your pictures? What happened to the orange color I have on my old unit? Is that an option or are you stuck with that icky grey? I'm really interested in the buffer function of the new unit, but it looks hard to read just because of the color.
> 
> Cheryl


Actually the display on the SKYFi2 is recessed slightly and has a dull finish which cuts down greatly on glare as compared to the old unit.

I haven't heard yet of any options to change the color but yes, it is grey.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

What color is the display at night?

I bought my unit over the weekend, but I was XMas shopping with my Mom and she begged me to let her buy it for me as she couldn't think of anything she'd know that I'd like.

Man, talk about mixed emotions. I get it for "free" as a present, but I have to wait for 8 weeks to play with it.......

Also, the price you got sounded really cheap. Mine rang up at $199.99 for the receiver/car kit here in NJ AND they banged me for $19.99 for "XM Satellite Radio" which sounds like the first month's programming and a setup fee (although I already have an account..... anyone know what the story is here?)

The killer app for me is the Tivo-esque functions (I like the fact it works like a CD player, I thought I would have to manually jump back like the E* commercial skip buttons), but the stock ticker, sports scroll, and better sound and output levels are welcome as well.....

Also, can you add the Stock ticker AND the sports scroll or do you have to choose?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobMurdoch said:


> What color is the display at night?


The display is grey although you can reverse it so you have grey on black instead of black on grey.

I don't know why you had to pay $199. Like I said, it rang up here at $169 but for some reason they gave me another $20 off. You might want to do a price challenge if you can find an ad that has it listed cheaper. I believe you have 30 days.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Geesh I feel very happy to get mine for $129. 

BTW if you already have a SkyFI and upgrade to a SkYFI 2 you DO NOT need to but a new home or car base, as the bases are the same as the first generation bases (However the car bas has the new smaller matchbox size antenna) other then that they are the same EXACT thing.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Great review Chris, I like the way the FM modulator is set up.

This just convinces me more and more what a mistake it was to get Sirius. Even at the discounted price, I could have used that money for the SkyFi 2 and been a lot happier then I am right now. :nono:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, mine was the combination receiver/auto cradle kit as that was the only one they had (I didn't realize they were selling just the receivers by themselves).

Oh well, I would have returned it by now, but I'm sure it is in snowman paper in her closet already.....

I'll try the pricematch route when I see it advertised somewhere else cheaper locally in the next month......


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For those looking to save a few bucks 2000networks.com is selling the SkyFi 2 $10 cheaper then most places. Total price $118.95, free UPS Ground Shipping.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

CircuitCity has it for $99 this week, I purchased mine for $129 the other day so I went in and gave them my reciept and they gave me $30.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Scott, i have had the first skyfi in my car for a year...will this slip right into that cradle and work, even though it's through my old xm antenna ?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup it will work fine.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"This just convinces me more and more what a mistake it was to get Sirius. Even at the discounted price, I could have used that money for the SkyFi 2 and been a lot happier then I am right now"

What about 650AM WSM on Sirius. (The Grand Ole Opry). The Opry's worth the $3 difference on it's own.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the Grand Ole Opry.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

"When I called XM to activate the radio, they tried to sell me some extra programming and a multi-year subscriptions which I turned down."
I just can't see why anyone would turn down a multi-year contract with NO Obligation? I just don't get it? you could lower your monthly rate to as little as $8.33 per month, just buy signing into a 5 year contract with ZERO cancelation penalties! Cancel at any time and pay nothing extra. It is the best deal on satellite radio-no other provider can top that price or contract deal.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

how well does the fm part work? i have a individual one i bought that works but there is still static.

Sorahl


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

The FM part works GREAT! I had a friend bring his over to my house today and I went thru lots of setting including the FM modulator. We couldn't even tell the difference between composite audio and FM (besides a VERY minor background static sound). The bass is VERY good thru FM. A big improvement over older XM modulators I have used. I even set it to broadcast OVER an existing FM station and it worked! I think I found my first satellite radio receiver-its the SkyFi2!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I installed one for a friend this weekend and I was also impressed with the sound quality using the built in FM Mod. It is *much* better than the in-line XM fm modulator that cost $50 bucks when I installed the SkyFi in my wifes car a couple of years back. It does sound like they upped the bass a little which was needed IMO but overall the sound is better while the old install sounds dead and lifeless in comparison.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I am impressed with the FM mod also. I have the tape car kit and haven't even used it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

One question. When I did my friend's install, I noticed that the wheel on the SkyFi 2 was mushy and imprecise comapred to the original. Is that the particular unit or is anyone else noticing it?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The "mushy" feel of the scroll wheel is the design of this particular unit. Bad idea!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well thanks to you guys, and the information that the skifi 2 works with the original car kit and the fm mod works without needing the new car kit, I just ordered the skifi2 at Circuit City for $94.99 on a 5 hour web special price 

Good deal CC!


----------

